# p21 wheel cleaner?



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

i have decided to buy this wheel cleaner does anyone know were i can get some as i can only find one place but they only have it in 5 litre bottles!:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Ron at Motorgeek sells it :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

would personally speak to Greg at Valet-pro as he does a wheel cleaner called Bilberry and it's all wheel safe and very good.

Can be diluted for different needs.


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

ultimate finish sell it and you get free delivery IIRC

also give part number 999.901.030.40 to porsche and theyll get you the same thing 500ml kit with nozzle
999.901.031.40is the 1000ml refill

i think its a little cheaper than the ps1s branded bottle also


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

anybody else used bilberry wheel cleaner?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

www.thepolishingcompany.com is another avenue to check for P21S.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

daz4311 said:


> i have decided to buy this wheel cleaner does anyone know were i can get some as i can only find one place but they only have it in 5 litre bottles!:thumb:


I get mine form Porsche and its £11.00 a litre. Its brilliant. Just P21s in a different bottle


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Any pics of the fancy Porker bottles?

I need to pop into my local dealer to get the CGT serviced anyway........


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

http://www.porsche.com/uk/accessori...us=felgenpflegeset911997pflege&hideintro=true

should work


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Porsche Car Care Case


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

autosmart smartwheels, is JUST as good imo, and Looooooooads cheaper :thumb:


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I buy mine from Porsche. If you're a member of the Porsche Club Great Britain then you get a further 10% off the price. Bear in mind it's the regular (green) P21S liquid and not the (pink) P21S Gel that Porsche sells.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

evoke said:


> I buy mine from Porsche. If you're a member of the Porsche Club Great Britain then you get a further 10% off the price. Bear in mind it's the regular (green) P21S liquid and not the (pink) P21S Gel that Porsche sells.


Porsche dealers sell the new pink smelly gel P21S? How much?

*edit* just read that again: I think you're saying Porsche only sell the green liquid?


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

noooo i think he meant they only sell the green


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Should this stuff be diluted or used neat. If diluted what dilution rates do people use / recommend ?

Just bought some of this from Motorgeek and want to make sure I'm using it correctly.

Thanks


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

I just went to Porsche with this part number, and they told me it was discontinued?!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*P21S Gel Wheel Surface Cleaner* (_422, Red_) - manufacturers approved way to remove corrosive brake dust and road grime from alloy wheels. Safe, pH controlled, formula is guaranteed not to harm any type of road wheel, braking system or other automotive surface, works safely and effectively on every type of wheel and coating, removes brake pad adhesive and sequestered metal brake dust safely - http://www.frost.co.uk/ £14 approx


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm confused now as I have found 'new' P21S Power Gel which appears to be green in colour but I thought the liquid was green and the gel (for tougher stains) was red?

Please can anyone confirm that there is now green gel.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

davidcraggs said:


> I'm confused now as I have found 'new' P21S Power Gel which appears to be green in colour but I thought the liquid was green and the gel (for tougher stains) was red?
> 
> Please can anyone confirm that there is now green gel.


The red one is, as far as I know only available from Germany (ebay.de) and the green is iirc either a gel or liquid and available to the US market which I presume the people selling the green are getting from the US and not from Dr.O.K Wack in Germany (although probably originates from there)

http://www.wackchem.com/p21-s-english/index.html


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

davidcraggs said:


> I'm confused now as I have found 'new' P21S Power Gel which appears to be green in colour but I thought the liquid was green and the gel (for tougher stains) was red?
> 
> Please can anyone confirm that there is now green gel.


The US and UK liquid and Gel is Green

The German versions are red


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Alex L said:


> The red one is, as far as I know only available from Germany (ebay.de) and the green is iirc either a gel or liquid and available to the US market which I presume the people selling the green are getting from the US and not from Dr.O.K Wack in Germany (although probably originates from there)
> 
> http://www.wackchem.com/p21-s-english/index.html


Red one is now available from Frosts


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

At least we know where to get it over here now.


----------



## VXRHERO (Dec 13, 2007)

Hehe!! Have you seen your local Skoda Dealer? £5 gets you 500ml of a gree liquid gel cleaner!


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Does anyone know is it the gel or the liquid which you can buy as a 1litre refill from Porsche $tealers?


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I have both the Porsche Wheel Cleaning Kit and the Car Care Case. They are quite expensive products and may contain bits that many people don't need.

If you want just the Porsche rebranded P21S wheel cleaner then this is what I would do. Buy standard P21S wheel cleaner from an online retailer (but the smaller 500ml bottle). Use that up but DON'T throw the spray head away.

Then pop down to your local Porsche dealer's Parts department and buy the "Tequipment Refill Bottle for Wheel Cleaner". This is a 1-litre bottle of P21S Wheel Cleaner (the green one, not the heavy duty gel by the way). It's just the bottle and doesn't come with a spray head. It costs around £11 including VAT. Simply attach the spray head that you saved from the original P21S and you're ready to go!


----------



## Marlcoke (Jun 4, 2007)

only if it was just a tad bit cheaper...


----------

